# aberdeenshire/peterhead people



## welshcobnewbie (14 January 2015)

Does anyone remember a dressage instructor by The name of roger would have been 1999 And before? Although his property was up for sale a few years late. 
Would have been possible round The. Mintlaw/new deer area. 
At 15 when i had lessons with him i hated it as he was very strict. Im curious now to who i had lessons with.i remember he had trained in germany,And his lessons where £40 for 45 mins. If anyone remembers could you tell me The name of The center he had And possible his last name.


----------



## Sleighfarer (14 January 2015)

Was it Roger Taylor, who owned the place at Whiterashes? Grove it was called.


----------



## welshcobnewbie (15 January 2015)

Thats The one!  Thank you so much.


----------



## Sleighfarer (15 January 2015)

He's still around, I think, but in the southwest of Scotland now. I used to have lessons with him and thought he was a gifted teacher, as was his wife Eleanor.


----------

